# [SOLVED] Monitr screen turned yellow



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

My monitor screen turned to yellow almost a week before and its still that way. 
Actually i kept a 500w speaker sticking to my montior. the monitor screen diddn't showed any disturbance so i i thoguht its fine.it worked fine for few weeks .once i was playing a game on my pc and monitor worked absolutely fine and then i turned offf my pc for half hour and when i turned it on again the screen was yellow coz blue light is not working but i when i increase blue light intensity in option then i see fine colours on my monitor screen but only at less than one fourth of the scrren that too flickers. 

My monitor has buttons on it so when i access monitor option by pressing them i see menu on monitor with all colour absolutly fine on menu screen but my desktop in background is still yellow. i donn't understant why menu colours are all fine which includes blue and red colour ????
this is my monitor compaq v500 http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10592_na/10592_na.HTML


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Monitr screen turned yellow*

Sounds like a bad cable. Try swapping cables.


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Monitr screen turned yellow*

actually one of the pin of vga cable is broken but it has been like that for 4 yrs never had problem before in two pc. but anyway i will try to change cable


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Monitr screen turned yellow*

sorry for replying so late 
i sent my monirtor for repairing and i still hav the same cable but the technician repaired something else i guess but now my monitor is wrking fine


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Monitr screen turned yellow*

Thanks for the update.


----------

